# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Am I ugly with shaved head?

## BoSox

Do I look bad with a shaved head? Be honest.




My diffuse thinning has kept me from growing it any longer than 1 inch. I hate short hair.. i feel like my face is so disformed with no hair :/

----------


## VictimOfDHT

No you're not, but of course hair is always better than bald. You dont look like u're losing hair though.

----------


## BoSox

People on this forum have said that I don't have MPB.. This picture looks like I have a full head of hair.. but truth is I'm starting to thin out on top in a clear pattern baldness. I've been using concealers when I had it a little longer to hide it.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Dude, you really don't look bad at all.  Trust me, I wouldn't be responding if I thought you did look bad.  Some people look like space aliens when they're bald, but you don't look that way at all.  Your hairline is reasonably intact and if you kept it that length, most people wouldn't even notice that you're losing your hair; they would just think that you buzzed it short by choice, they wouldn't think you're losing your hair.  Matter of fact, I would give anything for your hairline.

----------


## whynot

Honestly, if you keep it at that length, there isn't a person in the world who'd recognize you as a MPB sufferer. It looks great - since your hairline is intact, it comes off as a style choice, rather than a necessity.

----------


## ParraPhil

It looks fine in the current photo presented.

Bend your head at the camera so we can see the top.

----------


## BoSox

> It looks fine in the current photo presented.
> 
> Bend your head at the camera so we can see the top.


 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## 8868alex

A head to be proud of. Don't know how anyone would say differant. The pics above your head may appear to show some scalp but taking into account the hair length and overhead lighting I reckon your situation is completely fine. Even if things started to look a little worrying in a few years, the current treatments should help and I imagine that the new ones (Replicel, Histogen, etc) will be well on your way. Hope the positive comments help. You should  get off the forum and enjoy life!

----------


## BoSox

I can't thank you guys enough. I am very optimistic of future treatments.. maybe that's why I'm able to carry on. 

I'm just trying to get use to a shaved head, it's very difficult but all you guys know best so I'm feeling a lot more confident in my own skin now.

Thank you.

----------


## Still-Researching

Just wanted to echo everyone else. I think you look great with that haircut.
Enjoy life.
Cheers,

----------


## mattj

> Dude, you really don't look bad at all.  Trust me, I wouldn't be responding if I thought you did look bad.


 I'd keep quiet too. 

The shaved head definitely works on you.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

What are you doing on the forums dude?  :Smile:  Looks very solid. Doesn't look like you're losing and you can definitely pull off the really tight hairstyle. Even if you do have MPB you shouldn't be worrying about this for a number of years yet. Anyways you could probably wait it out for Replicel or someone else years down the line. If you do have MPB in the genes you're in a great position. Time is definitely on your side. You can relax about it. Best of luck.

----------


## 8868alex

Nice to see everyone being positive on a thread. It's a pleasure to read these type of comments. Spencer refers to his site as an online support group and this typifies what he is intending. 

Bravo guys!

----------


## Tracy C

> My diffuse thinning has kept me from growing it any longer than 1 inch. I hate short hair...


 Why do you think your hair is thinning?  Have you had any doctor take a look at you in person?..  Online consultations do not count.

No you are not ugly.

----------


## SBTRKT

You look good with a shaven head. It's looks to me as if you MAY be losing you hair but it's certainly only minor hair loss.

You could look into finasteride if you want to risk chemical castration to maintain your hair.

----------


## 67mph

Bosox, forget about the hair for a while, you look good, a fair amount of guys here (me included) would kill to rock that look!

----------


## AgainstThis

Re Bosox mas douleueis? NW1 lykanthrwpos eisai!

(Rough Translation: BoSox, are you ****ing kidding us? You look like a clear cut NW1 were****ingwolf. Get out and start LIVING.)

----------


## Sogeking

Your hair is fine, awesome look. Your beard on the other hand  :Big Grin: .

----------


## boricotico

Man you really look like you're completely full of hair, you have nothing to be worry about, in fact many young men use that look, you look natural so don't worry.

----------


## boricotico

lol, you're right, the beard is the only problem here.




> Your hair is fine, awesome look. Your beard on the other hand .

----------


## BackwardsBalding

The only problem with the photo of you is that it is posted on a hair loss site. :Smile:  In all honesty your head is not only shaped nicely for a buzz cut but you dont appear to be balding from any angle. Go enjoy life.

----------


## DAVE52

You look good
Im sure some here wish they did what you did before getting a HT 
Buzz that stuff on your chin   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BoSox

I really do appriciate your comments guys.

Yes, I do have MPB.. I have to use Dermmatch ontop or else it the pattern will be VERY noticable.. I have severe thinning ontop.. that's why I'm trying to get use to buzz cut now so I don't have to stress out about it too much until Replicel saves me.

As for my chin hair.. i've always had it.. i'm not use to having it shaved off :P

----------


## Tracy C

Can you provide good quality photos to prove you are in fact thinning?  The photos you have provided thus far show no sign of thinning.

Have you talked to a doctor in person about this.  Please be mindful that on-line consultations do not count.  I suspect you might be diagnosing yourself.  A real doctor who specializes in treating hair loss needs to take a good look at your head.

----------


## BoSox

I spoke with Dr Leonard (http://www.hairdr.com/) back in 2007. He diagnosed me with MPB.. been on Propecia since then..but last year or so my hair has started going down south.

This is extremely difficult for me to post. I suffer from depression, and have BDD (body dysmorphic disorder) so I got enough to stress out about, losing my hair seems too overwhelming for me at times... but I've come to accept the fact that I'm losing my hair and I'm very optimistic about treatments in the near future. 

I've been on Propecia and Rogaine since '07, but it seems as though my hair loss is more aggressive now for them to keep up :/ .. again, I really didn't want to post these pictures.. this is very difficult for me.. but you've guys have been a huge support, and anything that will help others, it's worth the pain.


my hair with & without hair loss concealer (Dermatch)

----------


## Tracy C

I appreciate your posting the pics to help us understand.  You are still not offering good quality pics though.  Your hair does not look as bad as you think it does.  I know some women who wish they had as much coverage as you have...  You look totally fine without concealer.

You need to be in therapy if you are not already.  You need to come to terms with yourself and become "O.K." with yourself.  Stress can cause hair loss.  Once you find a way to deal with and relieve the stress you are creating for yourself, your hair can improve.

If Propecia is working for you and you are not experiencing side effects, you should stay on it.

If Rogaine has been working for you and you are not experiencing side effects, you should stay on it.

If you are not yet using Nizoral shampoo, you should think about using it at least once a week.

I have had good experience with my laser comb.  You might too.  Think about giving it a try.  Hairmax gives you a 20 week money back guarantee.  That is plenty of time to determine if the laser comb will do anything to improve the quality and look of your hair.  If it does, great.  If it doesn't, take advantage of that money back guarantee and get your money back.

If you do nothing else, you need to learn how to accept yourself and love yourself.  That stress is not doing you any good in any way shape or form.  Find yourself a healthy hobby and do the things that you love to do.  It's good for your mind, body and soul.

----------


## DAVE52

> .  Your hair does not look as bad as you think it does............  You look totally fine without concealer.
> 
> You need to be in therapy if you are not already.  You need to come to terms with yourself and become "O.K." with yourself. 
> .


 I agree he looks fine  :Smile: 

And yea I tried the therapy ...didn't work , Im still a mess  :Frown:

----------


## ParraPhil

BoSox, can you manage a photo of the back of your head?

----------


## TheFirst17

Looks great to me. Consider yourself lucky. Seriously.

----------


## stylus187

> Do I look bad with a shaved head? Be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My diffuse thinning has kept me from growing it any longer than 1 inch. I hate short hair.. i feel like my face is so disformed with no hair :/


 Bro, Honestly... You look pretty good with a shaved head. It just gives you a clean military look. Being that short helps blend any thin areas on your scalp. I'll take the shaved approach, versus  the patch fine, thinning dull looking hair appearance. I fade my hair in the minor area that it has thinned, and keep my hair on a 6 guard on top, then I fade from a 0 guard, to a 2, and 2.5. I cut my own hair, and most of my friends. For some reason its something  I've always  been good at, I even do my neck line with a razor, and a two way mirror..

----------


## troygbiv

> No you're not, but of course hair is always better than bald. You dont look like u're losing hair though.


 Not to be rude here, but I think maybe with an attitude like that, where its somehow "understood" that hair is always better, does little to help, when in actuality beauty is in the eye of the beholder. By delivering a definitive of that nature you plant a seed of self doubt that erodes those around you.

Just a thought.

----------


## UncleVito

Man, you head is full of hair!

----------

